# [PC-BSD] VLC Player and qBittorrent not recognizing extra hard drives



## sg1efc (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello everyone:

I have been searching various forums and the internet about this with no luck yet. Deluge can see my other hard drive and so can some other programs, however VLC Player and qBittorrent do not see other hard drives, besides my primary drive. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thank you all very much. :stud

P.S. - Was not certain as to which forum section this would best be placed in.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2012)

The programs don't really know anything about disks. They only look at the filesystem. How are those disks mounted and what filesystem is on them?


----------



## sg1efc (Jun 21, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The programs don't really know anything about disks. They only look at the filesystem. How are those disks mounted and what filesystem is on them?



Hello SirDice:

Thank you very much for your reply. The hard drive is a 1TB SCSI Samsung formatted into 4 partitions in NTFS format. I am using PC-BSD and the drive is mounted automatically on start up.

It is a weird problem especially since Deluge does see the drive and partitions just fine.

Thanks very much again for your help and if there is any other info I can post, please let me know and I will be happy to post it. :stud


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 21, 2012)

Disclaimer when following any advice offered here: Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------



## sg1efc (Jun 22, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Disclaimer when following any advice offered here: Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD



Hello DutchDaemon:  

Thank you very much. Yes I had researched by doing web searches regarding this problem and also searched at the PC-BSD forum, and Deluge and VideoLAN websites for a solution. My searching elsewhere has not resulted in any answers or even near answers. I thought that it might be best to post in this forum because my problem seems to be at least semi-original, in that I have found no other posts anywhere on the internet of anyone encountering a similar situation.

Therefore this led me to think that it might somehow be a FreeBSD permissions issue possibly, or something else?   :stud

Thanks again everyone.


----------

